# How to hide ntfs partition and system volume?



## Celancelot (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have a dual boot ubuntu and xp and i want to hide the partition using the third party software(or if you have another way to hide it withoung knowing advance user), i know how to enable and disable ntfs partition in ubuntu..what would you recommend to hide it? my purpose is to hide it so that advance user could not use it without my permission..

Thanks a lot,


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

just remove it from /etc/fstab...it won't mount and only root/wheel with su can mount the drive.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

removing it from fstab won't prevent someone from finding it using fdisk or the variants, or parted, etc.

Basically, without physical security, there is no security. If you wish to keep me from accessing any data on your hard drive, you need to keep me away from your hard drive; once I have my hands on your system I will do whatever I want to do, regardless of what you have done to block me.

Now, if you are talking about remote users, that is a different thing. You can give remote users permissions that deny them access to any system tools that would enable them to determine what is connected to the system. You can lock them into a sandbox and, so long as you have maintained your updates against any exploits, they won't be able to do anything about it.


----------

